# Monark I.D. Questions



## Monarkguy (Feb 22, 2007)

Hello. I have been reading up many of the threads and I'm amazed about the level that many of you have taken to correctly restore your Bikes! I've been into antique cars for many years have been "one of the crazies" that would make things as perfect as I could, but this is my first introduction into the Vintage Bicycle World. I had no idea! Amazing!
 I recently purchased a Monark Super Deluxe (havn't even had it delivered yet) and perhaps I'm too excited to get started fixin' her up. I think I need to get a little more educated about my Bike before I do anything. that being said, I include a few pictures for you all to view. I think it's a 1952 from what photo's I have seen with a wrong headlight. It seems to be original to the Bike though.) Any ideas? Was the "Train Light" an option perhaps?
Any input would be appreciated. thanks!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 22, 2007)

your bike looks exactly right to me. your light is the one before the train light. look on this site in the "Cabe Bookstore" I think Scott probably has the Monark book available. to me yours looks too good to restore. you should leave it in original form. remember they're only original once after that they are only as good as every other junker with ebay parts from all over the country. keep that one original and find another in not so good shape to restore. just my opinion.  either way you did well on your first buy. ride it with pride it is very cool.
Scott


----------



## Monarkguy (Feb 22, 2007)

*Monark I.D.*

Thanks Scott. That's encouaging. The Bike is coming out of a dry state, so that may have preseved it. The more I've been reading on this site, the more Iv'e been understanding how the Original Bikes are really appreciated, even if they arent perfect. My first thought was to restore it, but now I'm leaning away from that. I'm sure if I carefully clean everything, it will look even nicer!

What year did the Train light start?

I saw that great 1946 Monark Ad that someone posted, and that one had a light that might be like mine. I'm not sure. 

Looking at my Bike, do you see any options that were added when new?

Thanks Scott!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 22, 2007)

your bike looks just like it should. I don't think anything has been added. the thing about bicycles, unlike cars, is that they were handed to destructive 12 year olds like I was, who took most of them to the limit and beyond and so there aren't many originals left. I'm kinda the wrong guy to ask on Monarks I have mostly Huffman Bikes. I have never been able to afford the nice originals and have had to settle with some pretty rough cases, but just like children I love them anyway dents and all. when I got My Fleetwood I must have posted 20 posts before it arrived, I was so excited.:eek: 
Scott


----------



## J.E (Feb 22, 2007)

Very nice bike.I've got a 47 super deluxe that is the same color but in rougher shape that I bought from Ken Cook last summer.love how it rides.E-mail me and i'll send you some pictures. justinvdub@hotmail.com


----------



## Monarkguy (Feb 22, 2007)

*Monark I.D.*

Scott. I got you 100%. I use to jump mine over 3 foot jumps when I was a kid! I'm 46 and that was in the late 60's, so I dont have to "krindge" thinking about that Schwinn Phantom (or the like) I destroyed!! I have been wanting an old Bike for years. In the past I have made the mistake with old cars of buying an inexpense one to fix up instead of saving up & waiting to buy a better one at a higher price. I decided to try and get a nice one this time around, because Spring is Coming and I want to Ride it. Yeah, I'm pretty excited! This site is great and I'm sure will be a big help.
  Thanks very much again Scott1

P.S. I checked on that Monark Book, and I'm getting one. Great tip.


----------



## 35cycleplane (Feb 23, 2007)

*1948 monark super*

howddddddddddy ho! yours be a '48,1st year for the cheese grater rack,last for the pedestal headlight. train light was introduced in '49. try some tr-3/made by blue magic,and you'll be blown on how good your paint polishes up. it's a resin glaze,not a polishing compound. kk


----------



## Monarkguy (Feb 23, 2007)

*Monark*

Great, Thanks for that info. 
I thought that the light looked like it had been on there day one. That explains it. 

I think that the Grips are not right though.
Would'nt they be a matched color to the bike? 

One of you said that the seat top might be wrong, but that the spring section (and protection bar) was original for sure.
 I'm pretty sure that I am keeping it original and NOT restoring it. 
(re: repainting it, etc.) A good patient cleaning, polishing and a set of Tires and I'm off and running...I mean peddlin'!


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 24, 2007)

*Monarch*

Newbie here........Just joined today and already leaning new things! One of the first Monarchs I bought has the pedistal light, Had no idea it could be from the 40's. Its supernice but the rear rack is missing for some reason. Did they ever come with out the rack?   Don


----------

